# Washed the cars with the new girlfriend



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

So I started seeing a new girl a few weeks ago, this afternoon we washed the cars together.

Before she came out I pulled out the pressure washer and got stuff ready including 2 buckets . When she joined me I was met with this response..............









..........."I see you use the 2 bucket system"!!! So my question to the DW community is "should I propose now? Or wait 'til her birthday in Nov and save buying two presents :lol: :lol:

Oh and she's way outa my league too, happy times!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Pictures of your new GF or it didnt happen lol


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Why don't you use a washmitt like normal people?!?

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Go for it. It's up to you though whether you share your detailing supplies or not with her.


----------



## sparkey32 (Aug 11, 2012)

The Doctor said:


> Pictures of your new GF or it didnt happen lol


 :lol:


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Thatll be one classy sheep :|


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

definatly propose, shes a keeper


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Haha, lets hope her last boyfriend wasn't a fellow detailer then lol.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Guitarjon said:


> Haha, lets hope her last boyfriend wasn't a fellow detailer then lol.


:lol::lol: that made me chuckle


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

gav1513 said:


> definatly propose, shes a keeper


Does she smell of elaphant **** then?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Pictures of your new GF or it didnt happen lol





Guitarjon said:


> Haha, lets hope her last boyfriend wasn't a fellow detailer then lol.


Here in lies the danger! Where is the photos of your OH thread anyway? :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Quite a few of us from Aberdeen. 

This is dangerous ground Bero.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Custard!


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Lucky man !! But I like to work alone ( maybe as I'm married ??)


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Pugboi said:


> Lucky man !! But I like to work alone ( maybe as I'm married ??)


....she did not get to touch my car! She washed her own and I washed mine - worked fine......she even opened the boot to wash the boot shuts. :thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

If she likes fast cars and takes it in the backdoor 100% keeper.

HTH.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

HATE these threads when they do not involve pictures! They should be banned!

When i see the title "Washed the cars with the new girlfriend" i except to see some pictures of her in some sort of underwear with 2 yellow sponges, one in each hand making lots of bubbles. Sod the 2BM, thats all im worried about. 

PICTURES OR IT NEVER HAPPEND!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Haha, lets hope her last boyfriend wasn't a fellow detailer then lol.


Lol.thats deep.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Yer come on, pictures of her in action .... 

Which action we'll leave up to you :lol:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Pugboi said:


> Lucky man !! But I like to work alone ( maybe as I'm married ??)


:thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sounds great, shame my gf has no interest in detailing. I managed to explain what beading is the other day :/


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

Samh92 said:


> Sounds great, shame my gf has no interest in detailing. I managed to explain what beading is the other day :/


Beading !, im still struggling trying to explain the benefit of a PW to her.

Then she also fell over in surprise when i showed her how i dry the car (wooly mammoth towel)

She does cook a mean roast dinner so i cant really grumble :lol:


----------



## BertST (Jan 24, 2012)

Samh92 said:


> Sounds great, shame my gf has no interest in detailing. I managed to explain what beading is the other day :/


I tried to explain what beading was to my gf once.....she just ignored and told me I should spend less time cleaning my car and more time taking her out.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bero said:


> ..........."I see you use the 2 bucket system"!!! So my question to the DW community is "should I propose now? Or wait 'til her birthday in Nov and save buying two presents :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh and she's way outa my league too, happy times!


A response like that, the question you should be asking, was she born a fe*male*


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hang on.... you just started seeing this "stunner" a few weeks ago, and the best thing you can think of doing with her is washing cars?!?!?!?

wow..... :wall::wall::wall:



:lol:

Good to hear mate, keep up the good work...

:thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Hang on.... you just started seeing this "stunner" a few weeks ago, and the best thing you can think of doing with her is washing cars?!?!?!?
> 
> wow..... :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> ...


Hey, I find a good splash of Autobrite Banana Gloss can work wonders  Very slick and the girls love the smell :lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

well at least now you know the cars are in safe hands , good sport on the weekend so she can wash the cars from now on


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Love it! Shes a keeper, haha!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

lol, not long after I started seeing my current gf, she was complaining her car was desperate to be cleaned so I said I'd help her rather than take it to one of those valet-while-you-shop places. 

After a bit of badgering, she agreed, reluctantly because she wanted it doing properly... Needless to say she got sick and threw in the proverbial towel before I did :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

m1pui said:


> lol, not long after I started seeing my current gf, she was complaining her car was desperate to be cleaned so I said I'd help her rather than take it to one of those valet-while-you-shop places.
> 
> After a bit of badgering, she agreed, reluctantly because she wanted it doing properly... Needless to say she got sick and threw in the proverbial towel before I did :lol:


Sounds like my swmbo, she loves the fact the cars are clean but isn't slightly interested in helping unless you can count "can I do the jetwash?" then 5 minutes later "I've had enough of that"


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Sounds like my swmbo, she loves the fact the cars are clean but isn't slightly interested in helping unless you can count "can I do the jetwash?" then 5 minutes later "I've had enough of that"


Exactly the same as my OH! When the snow foam comes out she's really interested, 5 mins later it's "Nah, bored now" :lol:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Sounds like my swmbo, she loves the fact the cars are clean but isn't slightly interested in helping unless you can count "can I do the jetwash?" then 5 minutes later "I've had enough of that"


She doesn't even want to help normally :lol: Back when this occurred, I didn't have half the collection of products I have now and I think she just assumed at the time that man cleaning involved throwing a bucket of water and wiping the dash with some mr sheen or something. She got really confused when I started claying it.

Like your other half, she loves the clean car and loves that all her work colleagues comment on it (It's only a 58-plate 1-series but it's her pride and joy). Her boss/superior part-exed her silver Corsa for a black Astra as she loved how shiny the OH's car always is.. 

Nowadays, she usually starts off by saying she'll clean the inside tomorrow. Which progresses into "I'll just take it to the car wash." Which so far still doesn't happen, thankfully, so I just do it when I've got a free afternoon.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

BertST said:


> I tried to explain what beading was to my gf once.....she just ignored and told me I should spend less time cleaning my car and more time taking her out.


:lol: the same response I get, or you spend so much money on your car but not me


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

shes a keeper  . make sure she doesnt pinch your stuff though  .


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Hang on.... you just started seeing this "stunner" a few weeks ago, and the best thing you can think of doing with her is washing cars?!?!?!?
> 
> wow..... :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> ...


You need some vertical exercise too! I never said she was a stunner......just out of my league.....everything is relative. :thumb: :lol: :lol::lol:



neilos said:


> A response like that, the question you should be asking, was she born a fe*male*


It was a heck of a good operation if he/she was not!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Crystal rock instead of diamonds in a gold band will benefit u both.

My missus stays well away from car cleaning and explaining what decon is, is like the offside rule.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

My misses is a detailer too so I can talk to her about it all. She don't much like me spending all this money on the stuff and not her though. Lol


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Bero said:


> So I started seeing a new girl a few weeks ago, this afternoon we washed the cars together.
> 
> Before she came out I pulled!


This story started so promising.....


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Action shot....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3718669&postcount=381


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I can't access the page...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks like a scream mask on.


----------



## Mr bean (Aug 20, 2012)

i had the same problem with my GF she wasnt intrested and would occasionally wash the cars, but now im showing her the way slowly mind  and shes getting all the hang of the 2 bucket method etc :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Bero said:


> Action shot....
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3718669&postcount=381


Very nice, lucky bloke on both fronts.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I can't view either lol


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

tommyzooom said:


> Does she smell of elaphant **** then?


Haha quality:lol:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Bero you legend!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Bero said:


> Action shot....
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3718669&postcount=381


That's that picture of you that you emailed me last week you fibber.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Bero said:


> ....she did not get to touch my car! She washed her own and I washed mine - worked fine......she even opened the boot to wash the boot shuts. :thumb:


And after 25 years of marriage you'll still be doing your own...Oh no sorry, you'll be doing both


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't view page


----------

